# Non-debators/ Debate topics.



## BlackCaptain (Oct 14, 2003)

Would it be possible to take some/all of the topics from the Great Debates and discuss them in the Book sections? This could really bring some more life and depth to the currently life-less and depthless book forums. I think it would be reall interesting to see what our more simple minds' opinion's are on these huge topics... It would also give the majority of TTF more interaction, and possibly give more insentive to read Tolkien.

Any opinions?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 14, 2003)

..oh.. haha I guess Arvedui is doing that. Oh well. I thought I had a good idea too! haha


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 14, 2003)

Arvedui is in the process of doing just this. In the book sections you will now find a number of recent threads which are topics from the debate tournament posted for open disscussion.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes BC, Arvedui has thought of that slightly sooner than you did. But be assured that had you thought of it first, we'd have raised you on a pedestal and worshipped you for days on end. 

Now go and make some excellent posts.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually, Anc was the first to post the idea 
I have stopped after round 6, to be sure of two things:
1) that we don't interfere with any ongoing debate.
2) To see if there is any interest in the various topics.
So far it looks good. Some threads are more popular than others, but that is to be expected.

Hopefully, noone posts any links to the debates


----------



## Aulë (Oct 15, 2003)

> Hopefully, noone posts any links to the debates


I have been tempted several time already  
I've also considered quoting a lot of the excellent debate posts (in full)


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 15, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong in quoting from the debates themselves, unless one overdoes it.

Which, of course, an Australian would never do...


----------

